# Who needs a whetstone when you have this!!??



## aichmophobia (Jun 16, 2016)

Sandpaper holder block By Czar..... (guess you can save lots of stones)


----------



## aichmophobia (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## aichmophobia (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## aichmophobia (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Doug (Jun 16, 2016)

Cool! You could mount this on their sink bridge for a total Faux Whetstone experience. 

Got to say though, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## natto (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice, where is it available?


----------



## ecchef (Jun 16, 2016)

Actually, that's pretty cool. I would use it to hold strop material.

Knives & Stones?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 16, 2016)

That looks neat. Couldn't see it on K&S. Where is this from?


----------



## andur (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow! That's a cool gadget? How much? Where?


----------



## Hianyiaw (Jun 16, 2016)

I was thinking it was from k&s as well but a search proved unfruitful


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 16, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Actually, that's pretty cool. I would use it to hold strop material.
> 
> Knives & Stones?



Oh Dave, you got me thinking now. Enabler.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2016)

As with everything Czar makes, looks like quality.

If it can hold real coarse paper then I'd love to try it on wide bevel flattening.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 16, 2016)

That does look pretty nifty. Where do I buy one?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2016)

I did some quick poking around and have found it for sale as well as some information about it on a forum. Appears that it has rubber backing material that goes on the top plate to add cushion, also comes with another additional type of rubber pad to insert in under the paper for more cushion (maybe?). 

It looks like you use the base plate as a template (the base is the same width as the top plate) to cut paper from larger sheets so you can use any abrasive type that you can find in sheet form.

This is made from aluminum but has been coated with a super hard wear resistant military grade finish.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 16, 2016)

I'll tell yea if it's built half as robust as their full sized sink bridge, sign me up


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 16, 2016)

Group buy?


----------



## LucasFur (Jun 16, 2016)

wowzers ... this is fantastic. Now i have to find a wide grit range sand paper kit.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 16, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> As with everything Czar makes, looks like quality.
> 
> If it can hold real coarse paper then I'd love to try it on wide bevel flattening.



you have my full attention KKF, I burn through atoma 140's too quickly


----------



## hambone.johnson (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah , links for purchase ??


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 16, 2016)

hambone.johnson said:


> Yeah , links for purchase ??



+1 

Also this thread turned me onto the sink bridge, which looks amazing!


----------



## Miles (Jun 17, 2016)

Hmm...


----------



## XooMG (Jun 17, 2016)

I may try to pick one up when it's available.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks fantastic! Two obvious questions:
- Where can it be bought?
- Need a steady source of sand paper


----------



## pkjames (Jun 17, 2016)

i actually saw the prototype back in January when I visited czar. Haven't got my hands on it yet.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2016)

James, will you be selling these things?


----------



## larrybard (Jun 17, 2016)

There are more photos of the device here, but unfortunately the text is not in English:
http://www.knifriend.com/thread-2802587-1-1.html


----------



## pkjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> James, will you be selling these things?


Very high chance, i only fear about the shipping


----------



## hambone.johnson (Jun 17, 2016)

AAAAA Larry !!! That's great, but like 40% of what the majority of us want. ... Less pics more purchase links [emoji23][emoji29][emoji23] we are getting closer tho [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## pkjames (Jun 17, 2016)

larrybard said:


> There are more photos of the device here, but unfortunately the text is not in English:
> http://www.knifriend.com/thread-2802587-1-1.html



I will translate it tomorrow, it was posted by czar himself. I shall place the translation at my sub.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2016)

If you can figure out the shipping I think you might sell a few of these, especially if people like them.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Jun 17, 2016)

Any idea on the size? Looks like a great way to secure 3M diamond films. Ultimate medicine for HAP40, S110V, etc.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2016)

Tall Dark and Swarfy said:


> Any idea on the size?




215x60mm


----------



## TheVincenzo (Jun 21, 2016)

That thing looks great. I would definitely be interested in picking one of those up.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 21, 2016)

So, learnin' time. What's the advantage of sandpaper over stones? I would have thought stones were preferable.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Jun 22, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> So, learnin' time. What's the advantage of sandpaper over stones? I would have thought stones were preferable.



Idk if it's sandpaper is preferred over stones but sandpaper has a place in some projects. super aggressive low grit sandpaper is good for profiling and it's good to have wet dry sandpaper in multiple grit progression as cosmetic finishing as pertaining to post thinning or after reprofiling to bring the blade back to factory finish. And sandpaper is much more economical for those who do a lot of sharpening in the above mentioned projects. As you will still blow through low grit stones, even synthetics if you do a lot of reprofiling or thinning.

The excitement of this product comes from the lack of a product like this in the retail market and what looks like a very well made product at that.


----------



## fujiyama (Jun 22, 2016)

I feel like you'd blow through a lot of sand paper doing those tasks as well, and sand paper around here isn't cheap. I'm kind of doubting you'd save much money but I don't know. 

The good thing is you wouldn't need to flatten it like a stone. Then again there's diamond stones available. 

It's a cool looking product but not something I'd invest in.


----------



## Kingkor (Aug 13, 2017)

Reviving an old thread, does anyone have an idea where this can be bought?


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 13, 2017)

Kingkor said:


> Reviving an old thread, does anyone have an idea where this can be bought?


+1 
Would love to know if available & where.


----------



## Razor (Aug 13, 2017)

fujiyama said:


> I feel like you'd blow through a lot of sand paper doing those tasks as well, and sand paper around here isn't cheap. I'm kind of doubting you'd save much money but I don't know.
> 
> The good thing is you wouldn't need to flatten it like a stone. Then again there's diamond stones available.
> 
> It's a cool looking product but not something I'd invest in.



3m makes lapping film from 100 grit down to 3 micron. Made for honing and polishing.


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been using this for a couple months, great at really low grits, definitely more cost effective than atoma 140 or pink brick. higher grit sandpaper on the "jig" is good for wide bevel scratch removal, but it's easy to cut through on your back stroke if you are doing primary edge sharpening. The Mechanism to tighten and fix the paper to the jig is very easy to use. Belts (cut up)actually fit too if you have like spent ones or non ceramic you could use those for low grit flattening.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 15, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> I've been using this for a couple months, great at really low grits, definitely more cost effective than atoma 140 or pink brick. higher grit sandpaper on the "jig" is good for wide bevel scratch removal, but it's easy to cut through on your back stroke if you are doing primary edge sharpening. The Mechanism to tighten and fix the paper to the jig is very easy to use. Belts (cut up)actually fit too if you have like spent ones or non ceramic you could use those for low grit flattening.


Where did you get it?


----------



## scott.livesey (Aug 15, 2017)

neat to look at but for the $$$ come on. you can buy PSA sandpaper from 1 1/2" to 6" wide, stick it to a piece of countertop and off you go. or even cheaper, a clipboard and a thumb tack.


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 15, 2017)

scott.livesey said:


> neat to look at but for the $$$ come on. you can buy PSA sandpaper from 1 1/2" to 6" wide, stick it to a piece of countertop and off you go. or even cheaper, a clipboard and a thumb tack.



Holder Comes with 2 silicone mats for convexing bevels, very sticky feet, a well made presentation box and the construction of the everything is bullet proof....for $75 from Knives and Stones. You won't see me thinning my knives on a clipboard anytime soon.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 15, 2017)

Post like please


----------



## TheVincenzo (Aug 15, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> Holder Comes with 2 silicone mats for convexing bevels, very sticky feet, a well made presentation box and the construction of the everything is bullet proof....for $75 from Knives and Stones. You won't see me thinning my knives on a clipboard anytime soon.



I have looked multiple times but I never saw it on K&S I have been interested in one of these since I first saw them.


----------



## S-Line (Aug 16, 2017)

For those of you who is interested. James just posted it online. 

http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-ultimate-sandpaper-holder-by-kasfly-czar-precision/


----------



## YG420 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks S-line! Been looking for this on K&S forever!


----------



## S-Line (Aug 16, 2017)

Np, I have been as well. Now that we know where to buy it... Next logical question is.. What type of sandpaper and where to buy? Haha.


----------



## YG420 (Aug 16, 2017)

Lol true, true...


----------



## Kingkor (Aug 16, 2017)

S-Line said:


> For those of you who is interested. James just posted it online.
> 
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-ultimate-sandpaper-holder-by-kasfly-czar-precision/


Awesome thank you


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 16, 2017)

SAND PAPER


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks cheflivengood!


----------



## scott.livesey (Aug 16, 2017)

S-Line said:


> Np, I have been as well. Now that we know where to buy it... Next logical question is.. What type of sandpaper and where to buy? Haha.



the size seems to be 215 x 60 mm or 8 1/2" x 2 3/8" but nothing on knivesandstones shows dimensions. the width of standard rolls in US are 2" or 3", pre-cut strips 2 3/4". don't know if too narrow or too wide will effect results. if you can use 9" long strips, you can get 4 strips from 11x9 sheet, 3 strips if you use 11" strip. I have been using something similar I made at work, best results are with waterproof SiC paper from 240 to 2000 grit. here is a place to look, http://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/wapa.html, Norton SiC paper sheets from 60 to 2500 grit.


----------



## scott.livesey (Aug 16, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> Holder Comes with 2 silicone mats for convexing bevels, very sticky feet, a well made presentation box and the construction of the everything is bullet proof....for $75 from Knives and Stones. You won't see me thinning my knives on a clipboard anytime soon.


oops, price almost doubled, now $145. http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-ultimate-sandpaper-holder-by-kasfly-czar-precision/


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 16, 2017)

scott.livesey said:


> oops, price almost doubled, now $145. http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-ultimate-sandpaper-holder-by-kasfly-czar-precision/



Supply and demand :O....I got one of the first ones, either way the cost of an atoma 140 that lasts maybe one big thinning job this will save you money if you sharpen a lot.


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 16, 2017)

Actually that $140 is in Australian dollars. It's only US$110... or just US$95 if you apply James' current discount code.


----------



## scott.livesey (Aug 16, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Actually that $140 is in Australian dollars. It's only US$110... or just US$95 if you apply James' current discount code.



just looked, when I say located in US, price is $133 to $146. nicely built item, but overkill. I built myself a basic one that accepts paper from 1" to 5" wide, have 4 rubber pads of different densities, and place to mount stones up to 3" wide on opposite side. $15 of material and 1/2 hour of time. I guess it is how you wish to spend your money.


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 16, 2017)

Oops! Sorry. :O


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 16, 2017)

Mime was $121 shipped to sunny North Carolina


----------



## pkjames (Aug 16, 2017)

scott.livesey said:


> oops, price almost doubled, now $145. http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-ultimate-sandpaper-holder-by-kasfly-czar-precision/



FWIW, chefs quote didn't include shipping from china to the status, and it is 2.5kg shipping weight. The recent exchange rate also didn't help.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 17, 2017)

scott.livesey said:


> just looked, when I say located in US, price is $133 to $146. nicely built item, but overkill. I built myself a basic one that accepts paper from 1" to 5" wide, have 4 rubber pads of different densities, and place to mount stones up to 3" wide on opposite side. $15 of material and 1/2 hour of time. I guess it is how you wish to spend your money.


 then don't buy one mate. No one is telling you to.


----------

